# Tire Pressure Monitoring System



## mike

*If we can get a group discount would u be interested in buying a tire pressure monitoring system*​
*would u buy one if a group discount could be obtained?*

yes2838.36%no912.33%maybe3649.32%


----------



## mike

After posting a question about tire pressure monitors, it seemed that there was alot of interest. It was suggested that if we had enough people we might be able to get a discount on buying these. For those that missed the first post, some use doran and others pressure pro. If i get a good response, I will contact Sean Woodruff another outbacker to give him the first oppurtunity to make a deal. They seem to run from 400-700 dollars. It seems like they might add a little bit of comfort for our long trip.


----------



## Sayonara

MAYBE - It would all depend on the discount and which system.


----------



## swanny

*i'm in*, between the two listed, i think they are about equal. i think Doran is a little more money but you get more accessories.


----------



## mike

To keep everyone up to speed, I sent sean woodruff a pm and he responded and said he will look into a group discount. I believe he sells the presure pro. Maybe he can also post the benifits of them. I know he does not like to promote his sales on here but he seems to have some good advice. Maybe he can post the benifits of a tpms and let us do our own research.


----------



## MJRey

Maybe - I like the Doran a bit better than the Pressure Pro due to the nicer LCD screen but if the price were right I could go with either one. I still think if you're worried about tires the money is better spent on getting good tires first. Once you're confident you've got good tires the TPMS would be a nice extra to have.


----------



## CamperAndy

mike said:


> To keep everyone up to speed, I sent sean woodruff a pm and he responded and said he will look into a group discount. I believe he sells the presure pro. Maybe he can also post the benifits of them. I know he does not like to promote his sales on here but he seems to have some good advice. Maybe he can post the benifits of a tpms and let us do our own research.


It is not that Sean dose not like to advertise, it is that he follows the site rules. We currently do not allow any commercial type advertising on the site, so this thread is a little border line but we have never had anyone propose a group buy that I am aware of, so it will ride for now. Please keep the no advertising rules in mind when asking for members to post the price of what they can sell things for.

Sean can post all he wants about the pros and cons of the systems he has information for but please do not expect him to advertise on Outbackers what he will sell his systems for. Maybe one day but just not this day.


----------



## Nathan

The price would have to be right.








I already have to buy new tires this spring, so the prices are adding up.


----------



## campingnut18

i would buy them all over again mike.
i had a nasty blow out two years ago on my camper. never even knew it happened until i pulled
off the hwy. 
i said i would never have that happen again.
my system has let me many time know when im down 10% from the set pressure.
that will give you enough time to pull over.

the price is high. but can anyone put a price on safety and peace of mind.

campingnut18


----------



## mike

campingnut, which system would did u buy?


----------



## clarkely

campingnut18 said:


> i would buy them all over again mike.
> i had a nasty blow out two years ago on my camper. never even knew it happened until i pulled
> off the hwy.
> i said i would never have that happen again.
> my system has let me many time know when im down 10% from the set pressure.
> that will give you enough time to pull over.
> 
> the price is high. but can anyone put a price on safety and peace of mind.
> 
> campingnut18


X2

I have not had a Camper blow out............but i had one on Tandem axle snowmobile trailer..................never had any idea one was down, until someone caught up along side and let me know...........Man was that other tire Getting hot









For me it was a "No Brainer" to get one for the trailer after that experience. I do not care how good a tire you put on, anyone can fail.......when one goes down....you do not necessarily hear or see it.........and that other tire is being STRESSED!!!

Nice to have a back up to know if one is going down................it doesn't replace common sense and visual inspections..........but does help when you are actually behind the wheel..............

my 2 cents


----------



## TurkeyBranch

I believe I would by them, I would also buy a set to try out on a dump truck, just ti see how they work. I would need a system to read 12 tires for that.

Anyway, I'm in if we can work out something good

Ed


----------



## mejslice

I had a blow out last year on the original Duroc tires. I replaced that right one right away then later on that summer bought the other three. This past week,I blew out another tire in the same place as the first blowout. Ihad checked the pressure before the trip & all was fine.After this I am considering the tire monitoring system. If possible email me back with details. Thanks Mike


----------



## Joonbee

Certainly interested for the right price.


----------



## campingnut18

ok guys. i have the pressure pro system.
its about 3 years old now. they have newer model now.
any pressure pro system can monitor up to 16 tires at one time..
i got the monitor, 4 tire monitors for around $400.00
i dont have them on my truck ..yet..

you can add each monitor for $50.00 each.
it very easy set up. i set ours up before i left the campground.

camping world had one with 6 monitors for around $375.00
not sure which brand. or if that was just an on-line price?

by buddie here on O.B has the duran. he said its doing very well like ours .
i have about 4 others here in our southeast group that have these same systems.
so far all are very happy they have them.
i will never pull my camper as long as i live WITHOUT some kind of system like this.
campingnut18..


----------



## mike

ok, so far we have 7 definates and 9 maybes. It would be nice to see a few more definates. It seems that those who have these systems overall love them and relate that they are definately worth it. I'm waiting to hear from Sean as to what he can do for us. I will let everyone know when I know. THANKS TO ALL THAT HAVE RESPONED.


----------



## Joonbee

mike said:


> ok, so far we have 7 definates and 9 maybes. It would be nice to see a few more definates. It seems that those who have these systems overall love them and relate that they are definately worth it. I'm waiting to hear from Sean as to what he can do for us. I will let everyone know when I know. THANKS TO ALL THAT HAVE RESPONED.


Thanks for the update Mike and for doing all the leg work.


----------



## swanny

no, *thank you* Mike


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I'm with the rest, it depends on the discount. I also like the doran better. I plan on buying one before May. If the price is right, I'm in. If not, I'm going with TST.
Thanks for all the work.
Brian


----------



## mike

what is tst? is that the doran? and did u hit reply on the vote?


----------



## mike

I just recieved a pm from Sean, I will be talking to him shortly. He will also be posting on tpms systems. I also spoke with Doran. They are willing to give us a discount with some possible difficulties. After Sean places his post I will give my ideas and make a decision next week with everyones imput. I strongly suggest that anyone interested goes to Dorans and pressure pro web site and compare the two. I just recieved the sales pitch from Doran. After I hear from Sean I will compare the two here ask for more input and come up with plan. I will also need to run some things past Pdx Doug before we proceed with an order. Thanks for ur patience and hopefully we will have an order put together some time next week.

mike


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

mike said:


> what is tst? is that the doran? and did u hit reply on the vote?


Here is a link for your viewing pleasure. TST TPMS
They have good reviews now. The old company lacked any customer service.


----------



## mike

Update, I spoke to an owner with tst and really liked what he had to say. I strongly suggest u look up tst. I also liked the info i spoke to a rep with Doran who gave me some good info. I am waiting to hear from pressure pro and will post the pros and cons of each soon.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

mike said:


> Update, I spoke to an owner with tst and really liked what he had to say. I strongly suggest u look up tst. I also liked the info i spoke to a rep with Doran who gave me some good info. I am waiting to hear from pressure pro and will post the pros and cons of each soon.


Mike,
Did TST or Doran say they would work on a quanity discount?








Thanks again for all your work,
Brian


----------



## mike

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Update, I spoke to an owner with tst and really liked what he had to say. I strongly suggest u look up tst. I also liked the info i spoke to a rep with Doran who gave me some good info. I am waiting to hear from pressure pro and will post the pros and cons of each soon.


Mike,
Did TST or Doran say they would work on a quanity discount?








Thanks again for all your work,
Brian
[/quote]

yes but with some requests, I will fill everyone in soon, thanks for being patient


----------



## 153Syr

TST's looking pretty good from where I sit! Even w/o a group discount. Thanks for doing the legwork. This is an important safety upgrade. I rely on the factory-installed tpm on my Silverado, so having the same peace of mind for the OB would be great.


----------



## mike

update: I am waiting on some info as how to make this easy to do. I should have this early next week. Tst and pressure pro seem the easiest to deal with however I will talk to doran again, just to make sure they gave me thier best offer. But to give u an overview of Doran, They wanted to offer 15% but have the units shipped to me and have me distribute the units and collect the money and send them the money. It seems with shipping it would eat up alot of the savings. They did say they will look at some things but I do not forsee them as the best deal. Pressure pro is working some numbers and really want to work with us. I will post what I find. Tst was willing to offer 10-15% off if ten or more are willing to buy. I really do not want to be a middle man and I am not sure what would happen if only nine bought etc. I will be following up with them next week. I hope to have further info tuesday afternoon. I would like to see what everyone thinks about tst, it seemed to be the most resonable priced and it measures temp and pressure. The owner i spoke with related that he had an rv manufacutuer put them on thier Class a's due to possible hang ups with the brake calipers? causing heat problems with the tires. As I am not real mechanical, I just posted what he said. But it seems like that might be a great benifit. PLEASE NOTE: NEITHER OUTBACKERS OR I AM ENDORSING ONE PRODUCT OVER ANOTHER. I am just trying to find the best deal for everyone and Outbackers and me are not responsible for each persons individual purchase. It is up to each person to do thier own research and either participate or not. It was suggested by a friend that i put that in here due to our society. I really did not want to post that but felt after deep thought that it might be a good idea. Thanks for everyones patience


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Mike,
I know I PM'ed you but here's another idea. Have TST take the orders and hold on to them till he gets atleast 10 orders. Maybe have a week window for the orders to be made and he can ship at the end of the week. If we dont reach the 10 orders then he just cancles the orders and we can order on our own.
Just a thought,
Thanks again,
We owe you,
Not a commission...just...well..our thanks







,
Brian


----------



## mike

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Mike,
> I know I PM'ed you but here's another idea. Have TST take the orders and hold on to them till he gets atleast 10 orders. Maybe have a week window for the orders to be made and he can ship at the end of the week. If we dont reach the 10 orders then he just cancles the orders and we can order on our own.
> Just a thought,
> Thanks again,
> We owe you,
> Not a commission...just...well..our thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> Brian


That was my thought, btw i was planning on calling u and touching base about the whole tpms thing.


----------



## MJRey

mike said:


> I would like to see what everyone thinks about tst, it seemed to be the most resonable priced and it measures temp and pressure.


Mike thanks for the work checking things out. I had looked at the TST system when it was being sold by another distributor and it seemed pretty good but the customer service from the previous outfit selling them was terrible. The new distrubutor seems to doing a much better job. I wouldn't assign too much value to the temperature measurement though. The temp sensor is at the end of the valve stem and unless air is flowing past it (which would be bad) you won't get a very good indication of the real tire temperature. What you really need to know it the sidewall, bead or tread temperture and even then without some good info on what range of temps is bad you wouldn't really know what to do with the information other than to maybe see that one was higher than the others. If they use the temp to correct the pressure reading back to a standard (cold) condition that might be useful but once again reading the temp at the end of the valve stem probably won't give the right temp t to use for the correction.

Of the three systems the Pressure Pro seems to have the longest positive track record but it's hard to justify an extra couple hundred $$. I look forward to seeing what the price ends up being as it would be a nice thing to have for the trailer and truck.


----------



## forceten

MJRey said:


> I would like to see what everyone thinks about tst, it seemed to be the most resonable priced and it measures temp and pressure.


Mike thanks for the work checking things out. I had looked at the TST system when it was being sold by another distributor and it seemed pretty good but the customer service from the previous outfit selling them was terrible. The new distrubutor seems to doing a much better job. I wouldn't assign too much value to the temperature measurement though. The temp sensor is at the end of the valve stem and unless air is flowing past it (which would be bad) you won't get a very good indication of the real tire temperature. What you really need to know it the sidewall, bead or tread temperture and even then without some good info on what range of temps is bad you wouldn't really know what to do with the information other than to maybe see that one was higher than the others. If they use the temp to correct the pressure reading back to a standard (cold) condition that might be useful but once again reading the temp at the end of the valve stem probably won't give the right temp t to use for the correction.

Of the three systems the Pressure Pro seems to have the longest positive track record but it's hard to justify an extra couple hundred $$. I look forward to seeing what the price ends up being as it would be a nice thing to have for the trailer and truck.
[/quote]

I would be very interested. Just brought my 5th wheel home this weekend and was worried about tire pressures. Not sure what system to buy yet, but if you had a group buy at a good price it would swing my interest to what you guys were buying. If not i will go buy one on my own after reading up more about them.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

A buddy of mine bought the TST last year and finnaly replied to my e-mails. He loves the system and even sent the photo of it in his GMC truck. It's smaller than I thought which is nice. It also comes w/ 2 antenna. a wired, long one and a short one. He said the short one works fine for his TT.
Just for info,
Brian


----------



## mike

Thanks brian, to be honest I am really leaning towards the tst for my purchase. I am waiting on the other thing but the tst looks pretty good. Its nice to see ur friends model. We have a burb with the same spot. That looks like a great location for us. Sorry I did not call yesterday but got tied up with our new to us tt that we picked up from having some mods done on Sat. I will try to call u tommorow, I am working at the firehouse today.


----------



## folsom_five

I was reading through the TST FAQ, and came across this question...
*Do I need special valve stems?*

No, you do not need special valve stems, but you do need commonly available metal valve stems.

The added weight of the sensor on a rubber valve stem could cause problems that will be avoided by using metal valve stems.​
Don't trailer tires typically have rubber valve stems?


----------



## swanny

I'm not 100% sure but, i think metal valve stem should be used over 65psi. My truck and trailer both get 80psi and all are metal stems.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

My TT does not have metal valve stems bu I am putting them on. I already ordered them and have a guy ready to put them on. They suggest the full metal valve stems that bolt on. Its not very expensive and they are actually better that the rubber or rubber/metal combos.
Brian​


----------



## mike

I should have all the info by tommorow or friday at the latest.


----------



## mike

While googling I found an rv site, seems like class a's but this was an interesting thread on tst http://www.irv2.com/forums/f84/installatio...ystem-1663.html I am not sure how to add a link so copy and paste please


----------



## Joonbee

Mike, We are actually away this week and in an area of PA, (Blue Rocks Family CG) that has sketchy internet. I am almost 99% sure we will get one of these setups with you guys. So if I come up missing for a few days thats why. LIke the idea and the TST setup/price.

I guess I will be converting to metal valve stems. Truck and trailer both have rubber, but truck already has a factory monitoring system.

Again thank you for all the leg work.

Jim


----------



## mike

From what i have been able to find out converting to metal stems is relatively cheap in the chicago area around forty dollars. And it sounds like something that I might have wanted to do anyway. I am still waiting on info.


----------



## campingnut18

wow mike.. i got my metal stems last week for $2.oo each installed.
let me know and ill get you some. 
i put metal stems on to help pressure loss.
so far its working great. before i would lose 3-7 lbs per tire when stilling for months in the drive way.
campingnut18


----------



## PDX_Doug

Be careful when you get metal stems, that you are actually getting metal stems. Previously, I had all rubber stems, but last fall when I replaced two tires they put metal stems on the wheels with the new tires. I could see that they were a superior stem, so took the trailer back and asked them to put metal stems on the other two wheels. When I got it back, the wheels had rubber stems with slip on metal sleeves around them. They were all shiny and looked like metal stems, but it was a strictly cosmetic change.

So as I said, if you go looking for metal stems, make sure you are getting the real thing!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mike

Thanks, Doug and also thanks for ur guidance and input regarding our group purchase. For those that do not know it Doug has been a great source of guidance regarding our plans.


----------



## swanny

Hi Mike, First off I would like to thank you again for this undertaking!!!!!!!! I do have a question, the system we decide to get how many sensors will be included?

Thank you, Kevin


----------



## mike

We are hoping to have a group discount, some of us may want to get 8 sensors some 4, some 10 so the master plan is to get a group discount of 10-15%. Some of us that have really large rigs may want to get a booster also but it seems that is more needed for Class a's that have a toad. My research has shown that most of the distance problems occur due to the enclosure of the class a. I do not forsee all of us having to get the same thing. Thanks for everyones patience. I will post more tommorow.


----------



## wolfwood

Sorry - just read this thread. We are a definite MAYBE, as well. Depends on the actual price....


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

wolfwood said:


> Sorry - just read this thread. We are a definite MAYBE, as well. Depends on the actual price....


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I had a sudden pressure loss in FL during summer 07 and caught it early avoiding damage, we just returned from FL a couple of weeks ago and I passed 2 vehicles with flat trailer tires. Funny that I find this subject when I get back because we had been discussing a system. I am a definite maybe with price being the variable.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## mike

UPDATE!!!!, GREAT NEWS!!!, at least i think it is great. After much thought and input from all, the best deal I was able to find, and the system that will work best for us is......... TST. I just spoke with them and the offer is.... 15% off of list with free shipping and an extended one year warrarnty for a total of two years. Now the specifics, he will hold the order until ten of us have ordered. If we do not have ten it will be up to u as to whether or not pay full price. I will be buying anyway. I have a special code for our discount that i cannot share over the website. He does not want it for people out of our group. If u pm me I will send u the code. For this offer to work we need ten orders within two weeks, He will extend the offer once ten are made for a total of thirty days. The only decision for me now is whether to get the four sensor or the eight. The number for tst is on their website. The people to ask for are either Dan Covington or Mellisa Robinson. I hope everyone is happy and if u wanted another system, please don't worry about me. This system works for our family, This website or I am not endorsing one system over another. Please make an informed decision as to what works best for you and your family. NOTE IF U GOOGLE TST U WILL GET ANOTHER COMPANY, so if u google, google tst tire pressure monitoring system. Thanks for all ur input. Also if u order can u post that u did.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Mike,
Thanks again for all your work. It is greatly appreciated. Also thanks to PDX Doug for speeding the process and paving the way.








Here is the site for TST: Truck Systems Technologies
I ordered mine today, I went ahead and got the 8 sensor version. Can't hurt to know where all your tires stand.

Thanks agian,
Brian


----------



## CamperAndy

15% off any system? 4 or 8 sensors??

The monitors are different and both say expandable. Does anyone have comments about the user interface?


----------



## mike

15% is for off of any system, some of us have duallies and may want ten some may want just for the tt. It is impt to note that many of us will probably have to change to metal valve stems, not expensive but just impt. to note.


----------



## Y-Guy

Humm very tempting.


----------



## mike

Just to let everyone know that six people have requested the code. Anyone interested please research the product and make an informed decision.


----------



## swanny

Ordered mine today. went with the eight tire system. Thank you Mike

kevin


----------



## Nathan

I wish they would read the existing signals from my Truck's pressure sensors. Oh well, we'll see if the boss approves of this purchase.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Oh well, we'll see if the boss approves of this purchase.


Just toss in a few words like "for the kids safty"..."blow out at 65mph"..."crash".

I think you'll have the boss approval in no time.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh well, we'll see if the boss approves of this purchase.


Just toss in a few words like "for the kids safty"..."blow out at 65mph"..."crash".

I think you'll have the boss approval in no time.








[/quote]
Oh yeah, and I also added "Can be moved to the next trailer"


----------



## mike

important please call to place the order, if u use the online ordering system they will have difficulty using the discount. The phone # is 706 531 0044. It looks like with the requests I have gotten we are close to ten, when we have ten orders the discount will be applied and the orders shipped.


----------



## Y-Guy

Just placed my order for a 6 sensor system. Sounded like they had 10 as Melissa said it would be shipping today. Thanks for the effort putting this together Mike!


----------



## mike

thats great to hear!


----------



## wolfwood

Just ordered a 4 tire system and, when Melissa said it would ship today or tomorrow .... I asked her if they had the min. 10 orders. She didn't know about that requirement and didn't know how many had been ordered. Just thought I'd let ya' know....


----------



## GarethsDad

I called my order in just a few minutes ago and it would be shipped out tomorrow. Earlier orders already shipped out. Thanks Mike. James


----------



## mike

thanks for letting me know about the orders everyone


----------



## Y-Guy

Email Confirmations arrived: Your system was shipped today via UPS ground and the tracking number is BR549. Your system is guaranteed to be delivered by the end of the day Monday, 05/04/2009.

It's in the system, so I figure I'm good to go.


----------



## forceten

Ack, I was out camping for the weekend!!! I PM'd ya mike - gimmie my code









Hope they are good still with more then 10 orders??? I will call them tomorrow if ya guys get me the code or whatever.


----------



## mike

Yes the more orders the happier they will be. The premise was that at least ten needed to order to make it worth their while to sell the system at a discount.


----------



## swanny

Mike just wanted to let you know, received my TPMS today. got it setup and running. fairly easy. Also I found a pretty neat way to mount the display. I will take pics tomorrow and post. I have a 07 classic 2500 GMC.

thanks Mike


----------



## mike

please let us know how it works for u, The discount will last for about another 21 days. That's nice to hear the shipping went well. I researched alot of these type of products and I hope those that decided for themselves to go with this that they are happy. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## TurkeyBranch

Do these caps change the balance of the tire?


----------



## swanny

I would guess slightly.


----------



## 'Ohana

Been thinking about this and after discussing it with the DW we might be inclined to purchase a system for piece of mind.

I was checking out the company's web site and noticed that they have systems for Trucks and TT's. Would one have to buy a separate package for both the TV and TT
















Ed


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

TurkeyBranch said:


> Do these caps change the balance of the tire?


I spoke with Doran and TST and both said the weight differance is minimal so balancing is not required.
Brian


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

outbacknjack said:


> Been thinking about this and after discussing it with the DW we might be inclined to purchase a system for piece of mind.
> 
> I was checking out the company's web site and noticed that they have systems for Trucks and TT's. Would one have to buy a separate package for both the TV and TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Ed,
One system for both TV and TT. The moniter will track a boatload of sensors. I ordered the 8 monitor package. 4 for the truck and 4 for the Outback.

Enjoy,
Brian

PS mine should arrive May 1st.


----------



## wolfwood

Arrival of 1 4-tire TPMS confirmed !!!!


----------



## mike

thanks for the replay hope u enjoy it. Talk to u all soon.


----------



## Joonbee

(1) 4 sensor system ordered!!!!


----------



## mike

just to let everyone know, I finally made the decision to order an 8 tire system. It was a tough decision in that some are just getting it for the tt and others are using it for both. We decided to get if for both, The decision basically came down to us doing a 8000 mile trip this year. Any way the offer is good for about another 3 weeks.


----------



## forceten

Ordered a 6 tire sensor package! They shipping out to me tomorrow!

Hope everything works good. Anyone get theirs yet and test it out?


----------



## GarethsDad

Mine came in on friday but I wan't home to sign for it so I had to pick it up today. I hope to get it installed this weekend. James


----------



## swanny

I have mine installed. I haven't had a chance to road test yet, but, all 8 sensors are working with the small antenna. The temp sensors work. The tires on the sunny side of the truck hotter than the shady side. go figure.


----------



## Y-Guy

Just arrived today, raining. Think I'll tackle it this weekend.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I got mine yesterday.







I spent today changing out the valve stems and mounting the system.







I mounted it in the overhead cubby above the rear-view mirror. I hard wired the unit, tapping into the power for the map lights. 
My brother is sold on this now and is ordering the 8 sensor unit in the morning!
Enjoy the photos,
Brian

New valve stem with sensor.










Soldered wires to the power for the light then heat shrink tubing to seal it.










Here is the overhead unit in my truck.










The final product. Pretty cool.


----------



## wolfwood

That looks great in the cubby! And no wires!!! I have enough wires out in the open already!!

And now you've got me concerned. We don't mess with the electrical in our vehicles (or anywhere else, for that matter)....is this something we can do ourselves or do we need to have it installed?


----------



## mike

it plugs into the cigarette lighter/recetacle, he just decided it would be a little cleaner in the cab to hard wire it. That will not work with us as I plan on using it on the dw car in the winter. She is not the best at checking the air pressure in her tires. That is pretty cool how he didit though.


----------



## wolfwood

mike said:


> *it plugs into the cigarette lighter/recetacle,* he just decided it would be a little cleaner in the cab to hard wire it. That will not work with us as I plan on using it on the dw car in the winter. She is not the best at checking the air pressure in her tires. That is pretty cool how he didit though.


Thanks, Mike. But .... so does everything else







Backup camera, GPS, Cell Phone Charger ... Guess we'll have to work on this. Besides, I REALLY like the idea of getting rid of *all* the wires.


----------



## swanny

now that's nice right there!


----------



## mike

wolfwood said:


> *it plugs into the cigarette lighter/recetacle,* he just decided it would be a little cleaner in the cab to hard wire it. That will not work with us as I plan on using it on the dw car in the winter. She is not the best at checking the air pressure in her tires. That is pretty cool how he didit though.


Thanks, Mike. But .... so does everything else







Backup camera, GPS, Cell Phone Charger ... Guess we'll have to work on this. Besides, I REALLY like the idea of getting rid of *all* the wires.
[/quote]
tell me about it, not to mention an invertor to run the laptop, thanks goodness we have extra receptacles in the back of the tt. maybe we will charge the cell phone in the rear along with the invertor for the laptop and keep the gps and tpms in the front.


----------



## Nathan

Ok, just spoke with Mellisa and ordered my 4 tire system (The truck already has monitors built in). Thanks again Mike!!!


----------



## goneflyfishin

Just ordered a 6 tire system, will be shipped tomorrow. Talked to Tammy ( Dan and Mellisa where gone for the day ) and she was very helpful in my purchase, looks like a mod weekend coming up.

Sam


----------



## forceten

Just got my 6 tire system in today. 2 day turn around looked like. Nice and fast. Raining here though and won't have time to install it and test it till next week!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I just spoke with Dan Covington from TST. He is happy as a clam with the amount of orders from Outbackers.com. I ordered my brothers unit and the surge of orders has set back the shipping day until monday the 11th. For those of you who have not placed an order, there is still time.
C-ya,
Brian


----------



## Y-Guy

I've got the system partially installed. Tire place is ordering some new steel stems for my rear tires and some that angle a bit for the fronts to make it easier to take the pucks on and off. Found one of my inside duals is leaking a bit pretty sure its from the braided stem so good thing its all getting done together. I was able to test the system out last night and get it all installed, so by next week I should be good to go. The fun thing is the tire shop has spoken with TST about being a dealer, so he was very interested in seeing my setup and helping me get things correct.


----------



## goneflyfishin

what is everyone using for their high and low pressure setting? what about their temp. setting? The high pressure setting will not go below 101 psi on my monitor?

Sam


----------



## forceten

Hmmm, took my first trip this past 2 days. Installed the sensors and system before I went.

Everything worked great but one sensor just wont show up. No clue why. Programmed it like 5 times. But just nothing on the tire. All the tires on the outbac show up and one of my rear pickup tires but not the other.

I'm guessing either bad battery or bad sensor. I have to call them to replace it sometime next week.


----------



## mike

I spoke with dave at tst and he informed me that camping world will be selling the tst. I looked on their site and it is a bit more that our deal. BTW we have about one more week on our deal and we will be camping memorial day so if anyone is still interested, please let me know soon.


----------



## mike

goneflyfishin said:


> what is everyone using for their high and low pressure setting? what about their temp. setting? The high pressure setting will not go below 101 psi on my monitor?
> 
> Sam


Sam, Dan said to hit the mode button when u get to 101 and it will go lower. Hope this helps. If u have any questions on operations please feel free to contact them.


----------



## goneflyfishin

mike said:


> what is everyone using for their high and low pressure setting? what about their temp. setting? The high pressure setting will not go below 101 psi on my monitor?
> 
> Sam


Sam, Dan said to hit the mode button when u get to 101 and it will go lower. Hope this helps. If u have any questions on operations please feel free to contact them.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info, I left the high presure set at 101, more concerened about low presure. We went camping this weekend and the system worked as expected. Takes some of the worry out of having a blow out on the road.
Sam


----------



## Wolfpackers

Ordered a 4 tire system today. Just told Melissa I was ordering with the Outbackers discount and she never asked for the code. Should be here Thursday.

Mike, I see 14 said they would order and 23 said maybe, do you know how many orders were placed ? I figure the 30 days is about up, but bet they'll take orders as long as they come in.

Now I gotta get metal stems. Place I use for tire balancing/rotating wants $15 per wheel, said they were chrome. I hope there are other metal options out there w/o paying that much.

Brent


----------



## mike

I had a friend do my stems for free, not sure how much they cost, but u might want to call a few places. It took about 10-15 minutes for the tire shop to do them. I hooked it up this weekend. It worked great. No problems.


----------



## Y-Guy

Finally got mine all setup. Tire place spent a couple hours on my rig, cost me $45 which I didn't complain one bit about. Motorhome was a bit more complicated and two of the steams had to be exchanged for big truck style steams. Guys did a great job and the whole setup worked out great on our trip.


----------



## GarethsDad

Wolfpackers said:


> Ordered a 4 tire system today. Just told Melissa I was ordering with the Outbackers discount and she never asked for the code. Should be here Thursday.
> 
> Mike, I see 14 said they would order and 23 said maybe, do you know how many orders were placed ? I figure the 30 days is about up, but bet they'll take orders as long as they come in.
> 
> Now I gotta get metal stems. Place I use for tire balancing/rotating wants $15 per wheel, said they were chrome. I hope there are other metal options out there w/o paying that much.
> 
> Brent


My tire shop used brass stems (free) and $3.00 to balance the tires. James


----------



## Tent 2 Trailer

Outbackers Family,

New to posting and slightly new to the Outbackers family. You guys have been an amazing resource...from purchasing our new trailer (which will be ready in a couple of weeks) to already accessorizing...enough so that I became a lifetime member!

I saw this thread, talked with Dan Covington and ran it by Doug...

Dan is opening up the same offer for another 30 days to give those of us who are new or missed the original opportunity a chance at a discount.

So here is the deal. If you would like to get a 15% discount on your purchase of a TST TPMS system of your choice, free shipping and a 2 Year warranty (1 year longer than the standard), PM me and I will respond with a 4 digit code for you to call (706) 531.0044 at Truck System Technologies, Inc. Click here to see the options TST TPMS

Like the original offer, we need a minimum of 10 orders to get the discount. Once we get 10 orders phoned in, they will initiate our orders and ship them. If they do not get 10 orders within 30 days, they will cancel our orders.

Please post as you make your order so those of us who make orders will know when we reach at least 10.

For those who got in on the original offer, would love to read some more post about how things are going with the TST now you have added it to your system of traveling.

Now...let's see what happens!


----------



## Raptor22

Tent 2 Trailer said:


> Outbackers Family,
> 
> New to posting and slightly new to the Outbackers family. You guys have been an amazing resource...from purchasing our new trailer (which will be ready in a couple of weeks) to already accessorizing...enough so that I became a lifetime member!
> 
> I saw this thread, talked with Dan Covington and ran it by Doug...
> 
> Dan is opening up the same offer for another 30 days to give those of us who are new or missed the original opportunity a chance at a discount.
> 
> So here is the deal. If you would like to get a 15% discount on your purchase of a TST TPMS system of your choice, free shipping and a 2 Year warranty (1 year longer than the standard), PM me and I will respond with a 4 digit code for you to call (706) 531.0044 at Truck System Technologies, Inc. Click here to see the options TST TPMS
> 
> Like the original offer, we need a minimum of 10 orders to get the discount. Once we get 10 orders phoned in, they will initiate our orders and ship them. If they do not get 10 orders within 30 days, they will cancel our orders.
> 
> Please post as you make your order so those of us who make orders will know when we reach at least 10.
> 
> For those who got in on the original offer, would love to read some more post about how things are going with the TST now you have added it to your system of traveling.
> 
> Now...let's see what happens!


Just read the entire post and I wish I had read it sooner....Just last week on the way back from our vac one of the LH frt tires blew out on the OB and I never knew it until a car pulled along side of me in the LH lane and signaled that the tire blew.

I told the DW that's the last trip without some sort of TPM system. 
So I will be calling the # above and asking if they will still honor the OB discount.

Thanks for all of the leg work on this post, you guys ROCK!!

Here's the tire that blew. It was my spare, little over a year old and I rotated it to the OB just to give it "Road" time.


----------



## Tent 2 Trailer

Raptor22 said:


> Outbackers Family,
> 
> New to posting and slightly new to the Outbackers family. You guys have been an amazing resource...from purchasing our new trailer (which will be ready in a couple of weeks) to already accessorizing...enough so that I became a lifetime member!
> 
> I saw this thread, talked with Dan Covington and ran it by Doug...
> 
> Dan is opening up the same offer for another 30 days to give those of us who are new or missed the original opportunity a chance at a discount.
> 
> So here is the deal. If you would like to get a 15% discount on your purchase of a TST TPMS system of your choice, free shipping and a 2 Year warranty (1 year longer than the standard), PM me and I will respond with a 4 digit code for you to call (706) 531.0044 at Truck System Technologies, Inc. Click here to see the options TST TPMS
> 
> Like the original offer, we need a minimum of 10 orders to get the discount. Once we get 10 orders phoned in, they will initiate our orders and ship them. If they do not get 10 orders within 30 days, they will cancel our orders.
> 
> Please post as you make your order so those of us who make orders will know when we reach at least 10.
> 
> For those who got in on the original offer, would love to read some more post about how things are going with the TST now you have added it to your system of traveling.
> 
> Now...let's see what happens!


Just read the entire post and I wish I had read it sooner....Just last week on the way back from our vac one of the LH frt tires blew out on the OB and I never knew it until a car pulled along side of me in the LH lane and signaled that the tire blew.

I told the DW that's the last trip without some sort of TPM system. 
So I will be calling the # above and asking if they will still honor the OB discount.

Thanks for all of the leg work on this post, you guys ROCK!!

Here's the tire that blew. It was my spare, little over a year old and I rotated it to the OB just to give it "Road" time.
[/quote]

Actually, had no takers on that last round of group discount. However, had two request today for it. I would be happy to do the leg work in getting them to reopen the offer since we were unable to take advantage of it last time. I still need to order, but was hoping for the discount.

Any takers on it this time?


----------



## Sayonara

Yes, interested. Keep me posted.


----------



## daslobo777

I am in for a purchase.


----------



## GSJ

Yup count me in. Had a blowout just ouside of Calgary after being on the road 4 days . Only felt a little tug, wife noticed tire bits flying through the air.


----------



## z06

I am up for it.


----------



## webeopelas

Let me know, if the deal is as good as it was, I may be able to convince he wife to buy now.


----------



## Howier

Im interested.


----------



## Tent 2 Trailer

Alright Gang. Looks like we are hitting the around 7 person mark. I will contact TPMS folks tomorrow and see if we can get the window open again for the discount. Will keep you posted...no pun intended.


----------



## GSJ

Tent 2 Trailer said:


> Alright Gang. Looks like we are hitting the around 7 person mark. I will contact TPMS folks tomorrow and see if we can get the window open again for the discount. Will keep you posted...no pun intended.


Just wondering how the talks were going with the TPMS people. Can we get a deal?


----------



## Y-Guy

Let me know, I may buy 4 more for our ATV trailer.


----------



## Tent 2 Trailer

I have submitted request to Dan (co-founder) and hope to hear from him *very soon*. Based on their site, looks like they are offering 2 year warranty and free shipping for the month of September anyway. So hopefully we can pick up the 15% discount as well. I will PM each of you that have expressed interest a code if Dan agrees on the deal and sends me the discount code. Once you place the order, please post on this chain...that will let us know how close we are to the 10 orders, plus it will keep this posting active and hopefully catch the attention of others.

Hope to be in touch with you soon!


----------



## Tent 2 Trailer

*Just got confirmation* from Dan that they will extend the offer once again. *I have the 4 digit discount code*. I will PM those who have recently expressed interest. If you are joining the conversation, feel free to PM me and I will give you the code.

So here is the deal. If you would like to get a *15% discount *on your purchase of a TST TPMS system of your choice, free shipping and a 2 Year warranty (1 year longer than the standard), *call (706) 531.0044* at Truck System Technologies, Inc. and give them the Promo Code I have provided. Click here to see the options TST TPMS

Like the original offer, we need a minimum of 10 orders to get the discount. Once we get 10 orders phoned in, they will initiate our orders and ship them. If they do not get 10 orders within 30 days, they will cancel our orders.

Please post as you make your order so those of us who make orders will know when we reach at least 10.

For those who got in on the original offer, would love to read some more post about how things are going with the TST now you have added it to your system of traveling.

Now...let's see what happens!

Based on forum traffic, we should do pretty well in getting 10 orders pretty quickly.


----------



## GSJ

Just ordered mine and got the 15%. Should be here in a week or so. We are going camping in 2 weeks, hope we have it...
Gord


----------



## slingshot

Just received Promo Code-- I missed it the first time around, don't plan on missing it this time. I plan on ordering within the next few days--will post when I order. Plan on ordering just for the OB some time in the future will cover the TV.


----------



## slingshot

I just ordered mine and got the 15% plus 2 yr. warranty.


----------



## webeopelas

Just ordered mine.


----------



## z06

Ordered and received shiping info today.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Got my order in. When I told the lady I had a promo code, her response was "With Outbackers?". Order was accepted and I'm supposed to get shipping info this afternoon. Whoo-Hoo!

Dave


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I ordered mine on the first round. Our last trip, the face plate fell off the display (Extreme heat). I sent it in and in 4 days, had a brand new moniter!. Dan is great to deal with and the company stand behind their product!. This is a great system.


----------



## webeopelas

Got my shipping info. Supposed to ship the 18th. Even before the 10 orders were received. Now I gotta go get metal stems put on the trailer.


----------



## slingshot

Ordered mine on Tue.& at 1:15 pm Wed. UPS man was at the front door with my new system. The installation seems so simple even a cave man can do it. All I need to do now is change out valve stems. (I think)


----------



## Dreamtimers

Dreamtimers said:


> Got my order in. When I told the lady I had a promo code, her response was "With Outbackers?". Order was accepted and I'm supposed to get shipping info this afternoon. Whoo-Hoo!
> 
> Dave


Ordered it yesterday, it arrived about 11:40am today. Can't beat that for service!!!

Order well done TST! Hope to get in installed in the next couple-four days.

Dave


----------



## webeopelas

Mine came in today.

Now to find someone to put in metal stems.

RV dealer wants $95 unless I pull the tires off the trailer. (My trailer on jack stands just sends shivers down my spine)

No tire dealer here carries metal stems.

The two truck tire places I called don't work on Saturdays.

May just end up buying them from NAPA, getting a tire iron from Harbor Freight, and put them in myself.

Who would have thought it was this hard?


----------



## Nathan

webeopelas said:


> Mine came in today.
> 
> Now to find someone to put in metal stems.
> 
> RV dealer wants $95 unless I pull the tires off the trailer. (My trailer on jack stands just sends shivers down my spine)
> 
> No tire dealer here carries metal stems.
> 
> The two truck tire places I called don't work on Saturdays.
> 
> May just end up buying them from NAPA, getting a tire iron from Harbor Freight, and put them in myself.
> 
> Who would have thought it was this hard?


I hear you on the jack stands...









I had mine put on at Belle Tire when I got new tires. They didn't have a problem getting the valve stems and didn't even charge extra!


----------



## Dreamtimers

When I had the new tires installed, they didn't have any of the full metal valves. They put on what they called a heavy-duty valve that is a metal stem with a rubber seal. Any thoughts an if this might create a problem?

Dave


----------



## webeopelas

I almost went with those since that is all NAPA had in stock. He said they are quite a bit stiffer than the all rubber ones.

I just figured if I am going to do it myself, and spend the effort, I want to put what I think is the best option. So I ordered the all metal valves and will have to put them in next weekend.


----------



## slingshot

Undecided on where to mount the antenna just wondering where you guys are mounting yours


----------



## webeopelas

I was going to try it without the extended antenna. If it doesn't work I was going to run it to the back window and see how well it does.


----------



## GSJ

webeopelas said:


> I was going to try it without the extended antenna. If it doesn't work I was going to run it to the back window and see how well it does.


 I got mine last week, put them on and they work great. I was still getting a signal 4 lenths of my Avalanche(about 50 ft.). I don't think I will need the large antena. I had just bought a small infired temp. gage to see what the hub temp's were but I don't think I'll need that now. I have only one maybe two more camp trips for this year, so I am going to forgo the metal stems, and put them on for next year.


----------



## swanny

I can offer some info, I have traveled a little over 5000 miles since i installed my system from TST. I had one high pressure stem fail (rubber& metal stem) The short antenna on the unit has been all I have needed. As GSJ stated it will transmit pretty far. (TV unhooked from unit) I bought my full metal stems from Patchboy The size for this type application are .453 or .625 diameter, but the type i bought will support either size. If your valve stem has a pocket it fits into you may need the other type of stem "ENKEI". These bolt on the inside of the rim. The only other thing you should do is check the tightness of the sending units. They have a tendency to loosen. In the beginning it was worse than it is now. I have pics in my signature link of were and how i mounted my monitor.

swanny

One more thing the first stems i bought were too long. Part # TR416L. The monitor stuck out past my sidewall.


----------



## Raptor22

Ordered mine today. 
Told Melissa that I was with Outbackers, gave her the code, got the 15% discount and extended warranty. Sould arrive within the next couple of days!!


----------



## webeopelas

Tried to install the valve stems myself, but couldn't break the bead.

Ended up just paying the $95 to have the dealer do it.

Glad to have it done, but still galls me to pay so much to get it done.


----------



## Raptor22

swanny said:


> I can offer some info, I have traveled a little over 5000 miles since i installed my system from TST. I had one high pressure stem fail (rubber& metal stem) The short antenna on the unit has been all I have needed. As GSJ stated it will transmit pretty far. (TV unhooked from unit) I bought my full metal stems from Patchboy The size for this type application are .453 or .625 diameter, but the type i bought will support either size. If your valve stem has a pocket it fits into you may need the other type of stem "ENKEI". These bolt on the inside of the rim. The only other thing you should do is check the tightness of the sending units. They have a tendency to loosen. In the beginning it was worse than it is now. I have pics in my signature link of were and how i mounted my monitor.
> 
> swanny
> 
> One more thing the first stems i bought were too long. Part # TR416L. The monitor stuck out past my sidewall.


Swanny

If they were the 1 1/4" would they have been a better fit so the sensor wouldn't stick out so far?

That's the size I'm considering.

Wayne


----------



## Raptor22

Raptor22 said:


> Ordered mine today.
> Told Melissa that I was with Outbackers, gave her the code, got the 15% discount and extended warranty. Sould arrive within the next couple of days!!


Ordered mine yesterday, arrived via UPS this afternoon!! 
Outstanding service from TST.....

Wayne


----------



## swanny

Raptor22, you will have to measure for the best application. Part # TR416L was too long for my wheels. the bottom line, don't get the sensor outside the sidewall. The 1 1/4" was perfect. The TR416L is 1- 3/4" stem length not overall length.

hope this helps , kevin


----------



## ED_RN

Finally ordered the system today. Figured I need to put new tires on next week this is the time to get it. Thanks for all your work on this Mike.


----------



## ED_RN

Recieved the system yesterday. Set it up on the truck but had a question. What should the tire temp be set at? What is normal tire temperature and what is to high? Looked online but couldn't find any good information.


----------



## Joonbee

ED_RN said:


> Recieved the system yesterday. Set it up on the truck but had a question. What should the tire temp be set at? What is normal tire temperature and what is to high? Looked online but couldn't find any good information.


I believe I set mine at the minimum they will allow and I have not had any problems with temps. I figure if it even gets into the range they allow I will be ok, but I want to know that I am breakin ginto the threshold.

On a side note: Melissa and Dan have been absolutley awsome when it comes to service and customer satisfaction. I have had a problem with my sensors all summer. Reading goofy and losing pressure. Tires never did, but sensors would always bleed down or read 14 psi form the start. Checked every possible parameter on my end and helped Dan trouble shoot as much as I could. He said they have done testing on mine and a few other and have come up with a differnet compound make up inside the sensors (the plastic pieces inside). Well after 3 sets of sensors, my last tri[p was very successful and the sensors readings have been consistent. Dan never questioned sending them back and testing them and always sent me immediate replacement, all the while working around my trips to make sure I had sensors for my trips.

Very Happy.

Enjoy.

Jim


----------



## webeopelas

Tried to put my metal stems in, but couldn't break the bead on the tire. Ended up just throwing my hands up and taking it to the dealer for $95. System works well.

Tires only got into 100 degrees once, and pressures never went over 85.

I will have to learn the difference between my tire gauge and the sensors though. Gauge said 80, sensor said 78. Not a huge difference, but I would like all four tires to be within a pound of each at the start.

I was suprised thought that the system gives no errors when it loses contact with the sensor. When I drove away from the trailer I left the unit on just to see what would happen. Well it acted like the trailer was still back there, and showed me the pressures from the last update. Thought the sensors had super range, until I turned the unit off and back on. Then everything was blank.

Thinking about it, there is probably only a couple of instances where a sensor could fall off without first sending a pressure loss, it just suprised me that the unit gives no indications.


----------



## STRABO

What system is it? Price? Is the discount still available?

Strabo


----------



## Dreamtimers

I love the system. Having said that, we had one issue where one tire started slowly loosing pressure. Thought I had a slow leak, so I pulled into a Sams to have the tire checked. They couldn't find any problem, but I did notice that the sensor came off (to) easy. I decided that it must have worked loose and was letting air escape. I snugged all the sensors and had no further problems. Now I check these each time before we travel.

Dave


----------



## Dreamtimers

STRABO said:


> What system is it? Price? Is the discount still available?
> 
> Strabo


The discount should be still active, the price depends on which one you order, (avail. on dealer website), system info is listed above. I think discount is 20% _(see above to be sure)_ and a two yr. warranty instead of one.

Great system, even BETTER support.

Dave


----------



## STRABO

Can someone provide me with the Outbackers order code. I'd like to order a system today.

Thanks Strabo


----------



## battalionchief3

Ordered mine today since I got new tires and metal valve stems installed. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## ED_RN

You'll love it.


----------



## battalionchief3

I hope so. My parents got it for my birthday...yeah its early but we leave for Fla in Jan. and I wanted it early. My wife and Mom thought it was just some gizmo to waste money on till I found the thread where someone here lost a tire and ground the rim down and never knew it. Then we had a blow out and I never felt anything and we nearly heard it, if I had the radio on I would not have heard it. So I think its worth the $$$$.

We should start a thread of anyone who had it actually tell them they had a problem. Like a rapid blowout or slow blow, a hot tire maybe. I'm wondering if anyone had a "save" with it so far.


----------



## Scottps

I’m thinking about buying one, how does everyone like there’s?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Peace of mind. Saved my brother 3 times already!


----------



## Patty

I've been wondering if us newbies can still get a discount. It looks like they have great customer service. I'm considering them seriously.


----------



## Joonbee

Patty said:


> I've been wondering if us newbies can still get a discount. It looks like they have great customer service. I'm considering them seriously.


Cant hurt to ask. Call Dan or I think it was Melissa and let them knwo you are new th the site and would like to get any discount they would be willing to give you.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## Patty

Is there a ph#?


----------



## Joonbee

Patty said:


> Is there a ph#?


Tire System Technologies
www.tsttruck.com
706-531-0044


----------



## OutbackBrat

Joonbee said:


> Is there a ph#?


Tire System Technologies
www.tsttruck.com
706-531-0044
[/quote]

Just to bump this.... I ordered their new user replaceable battery system today. Ordered the 6 wheel... Was $295 I think before discount.
Got it for $254 with extra year warranty and free shipping to Canada!

Also Melissa is no longer with the company!


----------



## skipdup

Is this still the system to get?

Thanks!!
Skip


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I'll tell you what, I was one of the first ones to purchase from TST. What a great company to deal with. I have had a few sensors go out but they have been quick to get me new ones no charge. Last year, I had the monitor it self stolen and they went as far as sending me a new one, no charge. This system saved my brother two times with one catastrophic blow out. It did help me with a slow leak. It is just nice to know the condition of your tires all the time.
Hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## Gr8daggett

skipdup said:


> Is this still the system to get?
> 
> Thanks!!
> Skip


It is on my list of upgrades when the snow melts. I e-mailed them with a question and the co-founder called me back. Spent all the time I wanted explaining the product and answering my questions. I can see why their service is so good. It will be TST in the spring for me.


----------



## skipdup

Thank you! I plan on ordering later today.


----------



## LaydBack

I ordered a system yesterday, and inquired about the Outbackers.com discount. Wasn't successful getting a discount, but still got the system for $259. I got an email today saying that it's out of stock and should ship next week. The new system has user changeable batteries, so you don't have to send them in for batteries, and you get 2 year warranty if you order by the end of today. Sorry, probably should have posted this yesterday or at least earlier today. I apologize, been busy looking at toys for the Duramax.....time for a few mods on it.


----------



## Dreamtimers

I ordered my old TST system when this thread first came up. The first of the sensors died last week while we were on the road, waited till I got home, looked at the site and decided to order one of the newer systems. ordered the flow through, _(with replaceable batt.)_ sensors on the new 507 system yesterday at 11:30am. It arrived today at 11:41am. Spoke with Mike on the phone, Gave me an owner upgrade discount and free shipping. This is a company that is trying harder. Good job guys. Hope to be as happy with the new system as the old one.

D


----------



## forceten

Ahhh a bump on an old thread.

I loved my tire system. Least it gave me peace of mind whenever I drove the trailer. I had one sensor go bad in 2 years. First it actually tripped the alarm when i was driving - scared the crap outta me once I realized what the noise was. But the tire was fine. Happened again down the road, same thing tire was fine. Then the seating failed and start to actually make the tire leak air. Re-did it like 5 times - but no go. Free replacement!

other then that I never needed the system.

I'm coming up on selling my outback looks like. Took the tire system off and was about to sell it on ebay in the next week or two. In case anybody was interested here I figured I would post it up. 6 tire sensors and the main unit will be for sale


----------

